# Where to get cheap bulbs



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

With all the plants I "accidentally" bought at the Awesome VAHS Monster Auction, I need some upgrades!

I need to refresh/replace a few bulbs.

Fluorescent & compact fluorescent T5's at 21"-24" - 6700/10,000

Who knows of the _*absolute cheapest *_place to buy bulbs??

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm guessing buying cross the border @ Home depot or Lowes?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Jasonator said:


> With all the plants I "accidentally" bought at the Awesome VAHS Monster Auction, I need some upgrades!
> 
> I need to refresh/replace a few bulbs.
> 
> ...


U went and u didnt say hi to me? how rude  lol I didnt see u


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

You should be able to find them at a hardware store. Much cheaper than LFS but they won't say "aqua" anything on them. Just make sure to read the bulb and find the right types. Eg 6500K, 6700K etc.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I get good deals on bulbs from Derick at::
Home page Grow Big or Go Home!

Cheers


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> You should be able to find them at a hardware store. Much cheaper than LFS but they won't say "aqua" anything on them. Just make sure to read the bulb and find the right types. Eg 6500K, 6700K etc.


OR, you could support your LFS, IPU sells HO 24" T5 for $16.99 HST in! Also you can replace these bulbs within a year and receive your replacements at 20% off!


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol Grant has a point, and I know Canadian Aquatics has them for a good deal too. There're some good choices amongst the companies that pay and help keep this site running


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Canadian Aquatics had 48" for $10 I believe.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I bit the bullet and went to a LFS and grabbed a 21" T8 (not T5 oops) 10,000 Dialight bulb for $15 Not as bad as I thought
Worth it!!


----------

